# shipment from USA to india



## jaimin100 (Dec 10, 2014)

hello mates,

i m creating these thread because lots of camera acesories are avaliable at cheaper rate in USA.

there are many website who provide service to ship product to worldwide.

please discuss here your experince if u done.


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 10, 2014)

I have purchased a lot of stuff from B&H which is perhaps the biggest and the best store. Shipping to India is not a viable option as you will end up spending lot more money on shipping and customs.

Now a days cameras and lenses are sometime cheaper in India though you still don’t get a lot of professional and specialized equipment for that it is best to order it online at B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders and get it delivered in US and then asks any of your friend/relative to bring it to India if possible.

If you want to import then you will have to pay Shipping cost + 30% of the CIF(Cost Insurance and Freight)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree everything with Upadhyay ...its not a good option.

Thing is if you buy from US then it does not cover warrenty here ...then why not just buy without bill here and save directly here...
secondly as said above 30% import duty and shipping cost will make that item much more costlier.


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 11, 2014)

what about Buy in the USA, ship to India with Borderlinx this?



sujoyp said:


> I agree everything with Upadhyay ...its not a good option.
> 
> Thing is if you buy from US then it does not cover warrenty here ...then why not just buy without bill here and save directly here...
> secondly as said above 30% import duty and shipping cost will make that item much more costlier.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2014)

you wont get any warrenty for sure...find the final price from them with customs and delivery then compare the price in india..then decide


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 12, 2014)

today i put query to amazon.com because there are providing global shipment as ebay,let's see what they will reply about custom,warrenty and other cost. 




sujoyp said:


> you wont get any warrenty for sure...find the final price from them with customs and delivery then compare the price in india..then decide


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thing is that u will not get warranty and u have to pay custom that s big deal


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2014)

Sometimes shipping from US becomes the only option as I faced recently while  searching for better beamers/quality base plate for birding and also got myself an entire top shelf macro set up minus the lens,just 3 days back! Saving for that 100mm L macro or a Tamron 90 mm whichever luck and fund permits!


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 14, 2014)

will u explain me which set u purchased and how u shiped to india without paying high cutoms!!



The Incinerator said:


> Sometimes shipping from US becomes the only option as I faced recently while  searching for better beamers/quality base plate for birding and also got myself an entire top shelf macro set up minus the lens,just 3 days back! Saving for that 100mm L macro or a Tamron 90 mm whichever luck and fund permits!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2014)

Tell me what all do you want and I'll guide you.

- - - Updated - - -

Tell me what all do you want and I'll guide you.

- - - Updated - - -

Tell me what all do you want and I'll guide you.


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 14, 2014)

tamron 150-600mm lens for nikon mount cost around 1070$ on amazon.



The Incinerator said:


> Tell me what all do you want and I'll guide you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2014)

hmm so 1070$ is around 65k and in India its costing 80k ...maybe without bill you may get it for 75k (as MRP is 90k)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 14, 2014)

I have the Tammy 150-600 myself and I'll never ask you to import one. Firstly all lenses are not same,if you buy from over the counter you can check between lenses to conclude which is the sharpest copy. Secondly if there's a manufacturing defect mainly coating or anything you can't replace. Thirdly make sure you have the latest firmware from Tamron India,previous or old ones are buggy while focusing.I paid Rs 72,700 for that Lenses in India,Kolkata. So do bargain,I know its in demand so do have patience too. Its worth it.


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 15, 2014)

how u got in 72K!!! righ now i see in amazon its offering around 85K let me know from where u got in kolkata,one of my friend is staying there.so i can tell him to ship for me.



The Incinerator said:


> I have the Tammy 150-600 myself and I'll never ask you to import one. Firstly all lenses are not same,if you buy from over the counter you can check between lenses to conclude which is the sharpest copy. Secondly if there's a manufacturing defect mainly coating or anything you can't replace. Thirdly make sure you have the latest firmware from Tamron India,previous or old ones are buggy while focusing.I paid Rs 72,700 for that Lenses in India,Kolkata. So do bargain,I know its in demand so do have patience too. Its worth it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2014)

@inci is that 72k with bill ??


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 17, 2014)

me too waiting for reply


sujoyp said:


> @inci is that 72k with bill ??


----------



## Upadhyay (Dec 17, 2014)

Importing popular camera bodies, lenses is not a commercially viable or advisable.

Do your math.
Cost of the equipment + Shipping + 30% customs (cost of equipment +Shipping) 
+Delays +Risk +No Warrantee

Talk to the right guys you may get a better deal in India

Mumbai

Fotocentre in the Central Camera Company lane. 
Speak to Ketan there
Tel: 22659344 / 22641727

Mahendrabhai- 9820120568. 

Rajubhai: 9820625612 his shop Vibgyor: 66333861 (Mumbai)

Angel - 2261 2298, 6320


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2014)

Without Bill. But its a Tamron India Import!


----------



## jaimin100 (Dec 18, 2014)

Buddy without bill its too risky!! 
If something goes wrong then we have no choice rather than put in showcase 



The Incinerator said:


> Without Bill. But its a Tamron India Import!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> Buddy without bill its too risky!!
> If something goes wrong then we have no choice rather than put in showcase



Its lense and not a body! I can get it repaired not a problem. Its not a USA import!


----------

